# White V-Spec II Nür



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally arrived last Friday. Will be sent to be touched up and cleaned up as it has aquired a few bruises and scratches from shipping it over.


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

Congratulations! Welcome to the Nur club.

Is this coming to the UK?

Regards
Nito


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks NITO. Oh, I'm from Malaysia and the car has already arrived in Kuala Lumpur from Japan.


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

lovely car mate, best of luck wit it....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

My favorite 34 and in the correct colour    

Best regards Alan


----------



## pOKa (Mar 15, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Thanks NITO. Oh, I'm from Malaysia and the car has already arrived in Kuala Lumpur from Japan.



Howdy DarkChild, 

Im also in KL and planning to get a 33 or 34 GTR in the near future. Ive heard its cheaper to get it straight from Japan? How do i go about getting one? What about AP issue?

'coz right now, im sure uknow the prices u see for 34 GTRs are around RM300'000, how much did the Nur cost ya? if u dont mind me asking, just need a ballpark range. and how much would a Vspec cost?

Sorry for all the questions, just havent met anyone who can answer my questions hehe, As i just got back from New Zealand and would like to know more. pls pls pls :


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations mate , lovely looking car .


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Stunning!!! 

Such an standard innocent looking engine bay!!! 

I want the bonnet!!!


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

DarkChild,pOKa,

I is great to see two guys from KL on the GTR Register, welcome.
Are you two on Zerotohundered forum and????

I was over in KL last year and met Reza who took me to the gathering at the go-cart track. 

Do you guys meet up there too?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...nice car.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Very, very nice.


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

stunning, my dream gtr vspecIInur in white, congrats


----------



## pOKa (Mar 15, 2006)

Scott said:


> DarkChild,pOKa,
> 
> I is great to see two guys from KL on the GTR Register, welcome.
> Are you two on Zerotohundered forum and????
> ...



Hiya Scott,

Nah im afraid im very new to the car scene in Msia, just got back from NZ... was driving a supra and VR-4 over there. never had a GTR and i want one!! hehe I still like a R33 Shape tho i must say *drool* but i wont say no to a 34 ofcoz 

Trying to find out more from DarkChild


----------



## ZedX (Sep 26, 2004)

Sweet :smokin: nice set of Volk GTC Face 2's in Gold Chrome to finish the car off now please


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

pOKa said:


> Howdy DarkChild,
> 
> Im also in KL and planning to get a 33 or 34 GTR in the near future. Ive heard its cheaper to get it straight from Japan? How do i go about getting one? What about AP issue?
> 
> ...


Hello pOKa,

Well, my father is in the automotive industry and that contributed to getting things done in KL alot faster. Our source from Japan had one in the stock list so I managed to persuade my dad to bring it to malaysia. 

You are right. A GTR34 would cost you around 290k to 350K ringgit depending on the spec. I'm sorry but I cannot disclose the price we got the Nür. However, I can tell you who to look for if you're really interested in getting a GTR. PM me if you are serious.


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

r33 v-spec said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> Such an standard innocent looking engine bay!!!
> 
> I want the bonnet!!!


*laughs* It's bone stock! But who can keep it that way for long...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Scott said:


> DarkChild,pOKa,
> 
> I is great to see two guys from KL on the GTR Register, welcome.
> Are you two on Zerotohundered forum and????
> ...


Hello Scott,
Yes, I'm a frequent on ZTH and I remember you heading down to KL meeting with the Skyline enthusiast there not too long ago. Unfortunately, I only go back to Malaysia for the holidays as I am still persuing a higher education here in the United States so I didn't join you guys... I will be heading back in May and hopefully 'reveal' her to the rest in the meet up's. *laughs*


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

jlck said:


> wow...nice car.


Hey Jack. How's Tony? Are you coming down to KL with Dennis this weekend?


----------



## Jebu (Jun 17, 2002)

nice car darkchild...

finally got your GTR eh.. well looks like we have to arrange for a meet up pretty soon, mine's still in the workshop though.. should be out by april
its been many many months...
  

probably will be arranging for a sepang track day in april... and more after that, you should join us when u are back in KL

Scott:
Hey dude, I'm still lurking around hehe.. how's emma?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Hey Jack. How's Tony? Are you coming down to KL with Dennis this weekend?


eh....how u know me?  Yes, im going down kl this saturday. tony will also in in kl for this weekend.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Jebu said:


> nice car darkchild...
> 
> finally got your GTR eh.. well looks like we have to arrange for a meet up pretty soon, mine's still in the workshop though.. should be out by april
> its been many many months...
> ...


Rez,

Emma and I are doing fine thanks. 
Got your new place sorted yet???

I still have not received any photos of you new GT-R.
Or are you waiting until its all finished?


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

The Nur's do look great in white...:smokin: What am i saying, they look great in pretty much any colour


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Thinking of lowering the ride a bit and changing the rims. Thinking of LMGT4's... Should I go 18's or 19's?


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

18,s    19,s will give you a harsher ride


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

18's it is... but they do look a little small on 34's don't they...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Lower it and they look fine


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

nice nur


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Thinking of lowering the ride a bit and changing the rims. Thinking of LMGT4's... Should I go 18's or 19's?


i think you should get the LMGT4 Limited 05'version, since your car's spec was so limited in the world.... . but i dont think they have size in 19's


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

jlck said:


> i think you should get the LMGT4 Limited 05'version, since your car's spec was so limited in the world.... . but i dont think they have size in 19's
> 
> Are those the gunmetal grey ones?? Stunning car Darkchild...love the Nur!! I also settled for 18's over the 19's, din't want to risk 19's on our roads here


----------

